# The Professor Heading to NYC!!!



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

At this point, this is just a heads-up b/c I can't commit to anything yet. That said, I'm currently planning to be in NYC August 1st through 8th. I'll be staying somewhere in Manhattan but be shuttling around between Manhattan, Brooklyn, East Harlem, Queens, and the Bronx.  At this point, Friday and Saturday are looking fairly free; but that might change depending on business.

Any interest/availability in a small herf???

~d.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah, I wanna come too


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

RenoB said:


> Yeah, I wanna come too


LoL!!! Come on down ... though I don't know that I'll have space in my small room at the Y. Hell ... I don't know that there'll be room for me and my stuff!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Man I wish we were going together, we would turn NYC out:al:ss:hn:mn


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Wow! Are Don Pepins on sale at Nat Sherman or something?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I hate you, Michael.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Wow! Are Don Pepins on sale at Nat Sherman or something?


nice Mike,real nice...:r


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> nice Mike,real nice...:r


Hehehehe....:r


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

The Professor said:


> At this point, this is just a heads-up b/c I can't commit to anything yet. That said, I'm currently planning to be in NYC August 1st through 8th. I'll be staying somewhere in Manhattan but be shuttling around between Manhattan, Brooklyn, East Harlem, Queens, and the Bronx.  At this point, Friday and Saturday are looking fairly free; but that might change depending on business.
> 
> Any interest/availability in a small herf???
> 
> ~d.


Fridays work for me, I'm sure some of the other NYC brothers would love to Herf with ya :tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Not sure if you're familiar w/ the area, but if you're going to be in East Harlem, a new cigar lounge opened up in the neighborhood on 119th and Madison. Its called the Renaissance Cigar Lounge and looks nice, although I haven't been there personally yet. They allow you to bring your own as well!

Also, hit up Taco Mix on 116th between 3rd and Lexington if you get an urge for an excellent Taco al Pastor for 2 bucks, or La Fonda Boricua on 106th and Lex for good Puerto Rican cooking...

I alway invariably miss herfs but I'll be home that week if there is going to be some sort of smoke-out. 

PM me if you need any sort of info for your trip...


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Professor said:


> At this point, this is just a heads-up b/c I can't commit to anything yet. That said, I'm currently planning to be in NYC August 1st through 8th. I'll be staying somewhere in Manhattan but be shuttling around between Manhattan, Brooklyn, East Harlem, Queens, and the Bronx.  At this point, Friday and Saturday are looking fairly free; but that might change depending on business.
> 
> Any interest/availability in a small herf???
> 
> ~d.


pm me friday and saturday are herfable


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Not sure if you're familiar w/ the area, but if you're going to be in East Harlem, a new cigar lounge opened up in the neighborhood on 119th and Madison. Its called the Renaissance Cigar Lounge and looks nice, although I haven't been there personally yet. They allow you to bring your own as well!
> 
> Also, hit up Taco Mix on 116th between 3rd and Lexington if you get an urge for an excellent Taco al Pastor for 2 bucks, or La Fonda Boricua on 106th and Lex for good Puerto Rican cooking...
> 
> ...


how you know about that puerto rican food???????:ss


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

hova45 said:


> how you know about that puerto rican food???????:ss


Well, I lived in that neighborhood for a couple years and used to eat there...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> Not sure if you're familiar w/ the area, but if you're going to be in East Harlem, a new cigar lounge opened up in the neighborhood on 119th and Madison. Its called the Renaissance Cigar Lounge and looks nice, although I haven't been there personally yet. They allow you to bring your own as well!
> 
> Also, hit up Taco Mix on 116th between 3rd and Lexington if you get an urge for an excellent Taco al Pastor for 2 bucks, or La Fonda Boricua on 106th and Lex for good Puerto Rican cooking...
> 
> ...


I'm always up in El Barrio ... those are my peeps (¡Yo soy Boricua!).  La Fonda Boricua is frickin awesome. Also good is Camaradas (1st Ave and 115th St), which is a favorite hangout when I'm out there.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Professor said:


> I'm always up in El Barrio ... those are my peeps (¡Yo soy Boricua!).  La Fonda Boricua is frickin awesome. Also good is Camaradas (1st Ave and 115th St), which is a favorite hangout when I'm out there.


get out you are boricua so am i born and raised in the island baby boricua hasta el fin. well like I said let me know


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

hova45 said:


> get out you are boricua so am i born and raised in the island baby boricua hasta el fin. well like I said let me know


no sh*t!?! well .. keep up on this thread. I'll update it once I start finalizing my plans. you might be interested in my research: it's about a radical Puerto Rican group called the Young Lords.

where on the Island? my mom was born and raised in San Sabastian. I, however, was born and raised in western Washington state. LoL! go figure.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

The Professor said:


> I'm always up in El Barrio ... those are my peeps (¡Yo soy Boricua!).  La Fonda Boricua is frickin awesome. Also good is Camaradas (1st Ave and 115th St), which is a favorite hangout when I'm out there.


Nice! You know you're way around then! I no longer live in that neighborhood, but I am still close by over on the west side and will def. check out Camaradas.

Interesting research as well...


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Professor said:


> no sh*t!?! well .. keep up on this thread. I'll update it once I start finalizing my plans. you might be interested in my research: it's about a radical Puerto Rican group called the Young Lords.
> 
> where on the Island? my mom was born and raised in San Sabastian. I, however, was born and raised in western Washington state. LoL! go figure.


Yauco el pueblo del cafe, I have read a books on puerto rican culture and find myself looking into puerto rican authors. Very intresting we need to herf so I can pick your brain..:ss I am intrested in your research on the young lords.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Nice! You know you're way around then! I no longer live in that neighborhood, but I am still close by over on the west side and will def. check out Camaradas.
> 
> Interesting research as well...


I was living in the upper west side but couldn't take it anymore Manhattan is to busy for me.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I was living in the upper west side but couldn't take it anymore Manhattan is to busy for me.


Not the Upper West Side exactly...I live up in West Harlem, 140's and St Nicholas


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> Nice! You know you're way around then! I no longer live in that neighborhood, but I am still close by over on the west side and will def. check out Camaradas.
> 
> Interesting research as well...


Get the sangria. It's the best I've ever had ... super secret recipe.

One of the owners is a history ABD (all but dissertation) from NYU. It's got a great neighborhood/community vibe and they do a lot of live music and poetry ... often without a cover charge. They've got a website with their menu and calendar of events.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Not the Upper West Side exactly...I live up in West Harlem, 140's and St Nicholas


I was on riverside by 86th street


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Yauco el pueblo del cafe, I have read a books on puerto rican culture and find myself looking into puerto rican authors. Very intresting we need to herf so I can pick your brain..:ss I am intrested in your research on the young lords.


Here's a book to get that will hold you off until we herf: Boricuas: Influential Puerto Rican Writings - An Anthology Ilink is for my Amazon store).

I'll start solidifying my plans tomorrow ... so I'll update the thread as appropriate.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Booked flights and made hotel reservations yesterday. Things could still change; but it looks like Friday August 3rd in El Barrio is the day and place.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Where is the place? El Barrio?


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Where is the place? El Barrio?


El Barrio is a neighborhood, also known as East Harlem or Spanish Harlem.

I'm pretty sure I can make it to the herf, barring any last minute stuff coming up.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> El Barrio is a neighborhood, also known as East Harlem or Spanish Harlem.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I can make it to the herf, barring any last minute stuff coming up.


That's what I thought. So where's the actual herf? Outdoors walking around uptown?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

If you care to, I'm in!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> That's what I thought. So where's the actual herf? Outdoors walking around uptown?


I believe TheProf. may be referring to a new Cigar Store/Lounge in the vicinity. Its called Renaissance Cigar Emporium. They have a store, a smoking lounge, and also a BYO cigar/wine policy (w/ cutting corking fees). I've never been but I've heard its a nice place. Its on Madison Ave. between 118th and 119th.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> I believe TheProf. may be referring to a new Cigar Store/Lounge in the vicinity. Its called Renaissance Cigar Emporium. They have a lounge and BYO cigar/wine policy. I've never been but I've heard its a nice place. Its on Madison Ave. between 118th and 119th.


Wow, that's WAY up there!:tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> I believe TheProf. may be referring to a new Cigar Store/Lounge in the vicinity. Its called Renaissance Cigar Emporium. They have a store, a smoking lounge, and also a BYO cigar/wine policy (w/ cutting corking fees). I've never been but I've heard its a nice place. Its on Madison Ave. between 118th and 119th.


yup ... that's what I was thinking of. 

PS, of course you're welcome, tanner ... we Boricuas can get a little rowdy, just so you know.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

The Professor said:


> those are my peeps (¡Yo soy Boricua!).


is The Professor pretending he knows Spanish again? :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

The Dakotan said:


> is The Professor pretending he knows Spanish again? :r


is The Dakotan pretending to know Foucault again???


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

The Professor said:


> is The Dakotan pretending to know Foucault again???


always. but at least someone stopped pretending to know Deleuze, not mentioning any names or anything. :tg


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Professor said:


> is The Dakotan pretending to know Foucault again???


:r that was funny


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

hova45 said:


> :r that was funny


yeah it was pretty funny :bx:tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I didn't have this link before when I was at work and it wasn't coming up in google, but this is the website for Renaissance Cigars...

http://renaissancecigars.com/


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> I didn't have this link before when I was at work and it wasn't coming up in google, but this is the website for Renaissance Cigars...
> 
> http://renaissancecigars.com/


Thanks, man!!! Hey ... have fun on vacation. I hope to see you in NYC!!!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I can't say that I've been to harlem, well, ever. But I might be able to make it for the 3rd.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> I can't say that I've been to harlem, well, ever. But I might be able to make it for the 3rd.


It's a classy, classy place.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> I can't say that I've been to harlem, well, ever. But I might be able to make it for the 3rd.





TMoneYNYY said:


> It's a classy, classy place.


Watch it, brothers.... East Harlem is my favorite place in NYC. Of course, a close second for me is the South Bronx.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

been there quite a number of times harlem is great as long as you don't wander..lol


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

hova45 said:


> been there quite a number of times harlem is great as long as you don't wander..lol


aw hell ... wandering is half the fun!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Professor said:


> aw hell ... wandering is half the fun!


well it is but not at night in st nick


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Just found out I might get a friend's apartment on 116th for my stay. Fingers are crossed....


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

One week and I'm out there...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

The Professor said:


> One week and I'm out there...


Is New York ready ???:ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Is New York ready ???:ss




they've managed before. now whether the NY crew is ready or not ... that's another question.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

The Professor said:


> they've managed before. now whether the NY crew is ready or not ... that's another question.


I think we can handle a visit from the Professor :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Dux said:


> I think we can handle a visit from the Professor :tu


that's the spirit!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

The Professor said:


> that's the spirit!


But can you handle the NYC Crew :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Dux said:


> But can you handle the NYC Crew :ss


I'm tough ... sometimes.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

I know the place http://renaissancecigars.com/

But what time is the Herf kicking off?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Dux said:


> I know the place http://renaissancecigars.com/
> 
> But what time is the Herf kicking off?


That's a good question. What would y'all suggest? 7pm, perhaps?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

no one? any thoughts???


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The Professor said:


> That's a good question. What would y'all suggest? 7pm, perhaps?


This coming from a guy who can't tell time. 

Don't forget to take pictures.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Bump....

I'm leaving in the morning Wednesday; so I need to get this worked out today. Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

When and where again? Sorry..........:hn


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Bump....
> 
> I'm leaving in the morning Wednesday; so I need to get this worked out today. Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?


this Wednesday? i leave to South Carolina next Tues. in the evening and don't come back for a week.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Professor said:


> no one? any thoughts???


Thats fine if its this week.


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

Im always up for a NYC herf when and where are we goin this time?

Dan


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Bump....
> 
> I'm leaving in the morning Wednesday; so I need to get this worked out today. Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?


I just got back from vacation, and unfortunately I'm not sure I'll be able to make it :hn

This weekend happens to coincide with both me and my wife's birthday and I'm probably going to have to go out a bunch with her and visit our respective families. I'll try my hardest to squeeze out a minute to head over to the herf...

I think I am doomed to smoke alone for eternity!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Thats fine if its this week.


I believe its this Friday night :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Yup ... this Friday night. I suggested 7pm; but am waiting for confirmation from others of that being a good time. So does 7pm work for folks??? 

Looking forward to the herf!!!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Yup ... this Friday night. I suggested 7pm; but am waiting for confirmation from others of that being a good time. So does 7pm work for folks???
> 
> Looking forward to the herf!!!


I am in then sounds good


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

Arg, can't make it. Moving in late Thursday; will need all of Friday to run errands (like installing an A/C).


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

erictheobscure said:


> Arg, can't make it. Moving in late Thursday; will need all of Friday to run errands (like installing an A/C).


well maybe you and I can meet up and talk professorial sh*t sometime next week. I'll be in town until next wednesday....


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Might be able to make it. Where are you meeting.


Alarmguy1


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> Might be able to make it. Where are you meeting.
> 
> Alarmguy1


Hope to see you there. Here's the place: http://renaissancecigars.com/


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Hope to see you there. Here's the place: http://renaissancecigars.com/


Do they sell hair of the dog there.:al

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone know what Train line runs near this place?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Dux said:


> Anyone know what Train line runs near this place?


the #6: runs straight up Lex (or Madison at that point -- I forget) and I there's a stop at 116th.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

The Professor said:


> the #6: runs straight up Lex (or Madison at that point -- I forget) and I there's a stop at 116th.


For anyone going from the west side: it also possible to take the #2 Train to 116th and Lenox, then walk two avenues east to Madison.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> For anyone going from the west side: it also possible to take the #2 Train to 116th and Lenox, then walk two avenues east to Madison.


I hope you can make it, bro. If not, perhaps we can get together for lunch (or we can do that anyway) Thursday or Friday. I'll be up in Harlem/East Harlem anyway.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

well ... i'm here!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

The Professor said:


> well ... i'm here!


welcome back to the big apple!!! :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The Professor said:


> well ... i'm here!





Dux said:


> welcome back to the big apple!!! :tu


The city will never be the same.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Dux said:


> welcome back to the big apple!!! :tu


thanks!


pnoon said:


> The city will never be the same.


bastage.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Professor said:


> well ... i'm here!


see you friday


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

hova45 said:


> see you friday


I think I'll be able to make it, at least for a little while.

Hopefully I will see everyone tomorrow...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

hova45 said:


> see you friday


yup.


adsantos13 said:


> I think I'll be able to make it, at least for a little while.
> 
> Hopefully I will see everyone tomorrow...


yay! see you there, bro.

we may have a surprise guest. you know who you are, surprise guest person. I don't disclose the person's name ... but if you're reading this, I hope you can make it.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Professor said:


> yup.
> 
> yay! see you there, bro.
> 
> we may have a surprise guest. you know who you are, surprise guest person. I don't disclose the person's name ... but if you're reading this, I hope you can make it.


I think I know who the surprise guest is, Professor who else is suppose to join us besides the surprise guest???????


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Folks 

I will not be able to make it tomorrow night, I was able to score a Doctors appointment tomorrow @ 5:30pm. I have been battling a on/off again sinus infection for the last 2 months. My wonderful wife was able to get me in to see a Nose, Ear, Throat specialist tomorrow and I really need to take this appointment.. Hopefully I can finally kick this thing.. 

I hope you guys have a great time and I'm sorry I wont be there  
I will be there in spirit.... 

Doug/Dux


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dux said:


> Hey Folks
> 
> I will not be able to make it tomorrow night, I was able to score a Doctors appointment tomorrow @ 5:30pm. I have been battling a on/off again sinus infection for the last 2 months. My wonderful wife was able to get me in to see a Nose, Ear, Throat specialist tomorrow and I really need to take this appointment.. Hopefully I can finally kick this thing..
> 
> ...


dam Dux I really wanted to meet you in person, but I rather you get better


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

hova45 said:


> dam Dux I really wanted to meet you in person, but I rather you get better


I promise once I'm feeling better we will meet up for a smoke :cb


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dux said:


> I promise once I'm feeling better we will meet up for a smoke :cb


one of these days at hudson bar and books sorry for the thread jack


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

*Darrel will be easy to spot I think...*










_*Condom Dude Lives!

(thanks BW Dave)
*_


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

j6ppc said:


> *Darrel will be easy to spot I think...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol that is to funny :chk:chk


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thats me but i don't have the beard any more it was clipped to hot. The pic was from a retreat My job had at Williams lake.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Darrel are you sure you want to go to the renaissance cigar emporium I haven't heard to many good things about it. I wanted to check it out and see if there were any good reviews and it did sound to good.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

j6ppc said:


>


:tu:ss


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Darrel are you sure you want to go to the renaissance cigar emporium I haven't heard to many good things about it. I wanted to check it out and see if there were any good reviews and it did sound to good.


What have you heard, Hova? Just curious, I still have never been there...


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> What have you heard, Hova? Just curious, I still have never been there...


That they are always closed and that service is terrible. I am willing to give it a chance but I live in brooklyn and to go up there and it be closed well its a long trip.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

hova45 said:


> That they are always closed and that service is terrible. I am willing to give it a chance but I live in brooklyn and to go up there and it be closed well its a long trip.


Hmmm, yeah, that wouldn't be good. I'm OK with whatever is agreed upon.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I havent heard from darrell but I would rather go somewhere else. The only thing is if we go somewhere else it would be a little far for there hudson bar and books is on 73rd and merchants is at 62nd or carnegie club thats 57th but for bar and books theres a dress code.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I havent heard from darrell but I would rather go somewhere else. The only thing is if we go somewhere else it would be a little far for there hudson bar and books is on 73rd and merchants is at 62nd or carnegie club thats 57th but for bar and books theres a dress code.


Dress code would be a problem for me. I'm basically not going to be able to get home between leaving in the morning and midnight. Running ragged this week :hn.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Dress code would be a problem for me. I'm basically not going to be able to get home between leaving in the morning and midnight. Running ragged this week :hn.


Merchants would be fine then for that and carnegie too, lets see what darrel says. how many of us is it 
?? just me you and darrell


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

guys ... i don't care where it is. i've been out doing research since i last checked in and will be out again much of the day tomorrow. as for who else, it looks like there are some more folks who've responded earlier in the thread; so I'm not sure how to get the word out other than this here thread. 

as for whatever place, just be sure to post directions and/or cross streets so I and others can find it.

looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

okay, its between carnegie and merchants I will send out a pm and see who can make it. Darrell the herf is for you let me know which one you prefer.


I pm'ed everyone that would be able to make it


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I have no preference b/c I have been to neither.  someone else can make this decision. so long as there are cigars, no required dress code, and B/SOTLs ready to herf, I'll be there. 

:ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

hova45 said:


> okay, its between carnegie and merchants I will send out a pm and see who can make it. Darrell the herf is for you let me know which one you prefer.
> 
> I pm'ed everyone that would be able to make it


You are leaving the Doc in charge .................:chk


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well it seems that know one else is going to make it I guess it is only 3 of us. Carnegie club










Merchants


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I guess merchants it is since we dont have to worry about a dress code


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I guess merchants it is since we dont have to worry about a dress code


cool ... what ever. just be sure to post some cross streets and an exact address. while nice, the picture of the inside won't help me find it from the outside.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

The Professor said:


> cool ... what ever. just be sure to post some cross streets and an exact address. while nice, the picture of the inside won't help me find it from the outside.


1125 FIRST AVE
New York, NY 10021
Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue :tu

The 6 Train will let you out on 59th and Lex 
Just walk up 3 blocks and then head East to 1st ave..


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Professor said:


> cool ... what ever. just be sure to post some cross streets and an exact address. while nice, the picture of the inside won't help me find it from the outside.


Really Funny Darrell, Here is the address we meeting up at 7 right. ill pm you my cell call me later I am off to the gym now.

1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021

Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

hey guys looks like i wont be able to make it tonight, i got some last minute overtime. ill see you guys at the next one

Dan


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Kngof9ex said:


> hey guys looks like i wont be able to make it tonight, i got some last minute overtime. ill see you guys at the next one
> 
> Dan


the count is 3


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

sweet. i'll be there with bells on. well ... not bells; but i *will* be wearing a yellow guayabera. 

and for those of you interested, here's a link to my flickr for the photos i've been taking in El Barrio:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/denckwanzer/sets/72157601174656569/


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Professor said:


> sweet. i'll be there with bells on. well ... not bells; but i *will* be wearing a yellow guayabera.
> 
> and for those of you interested, here's a link to my flickr for the photos i've been taking in El Barrio:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/denckwanzer/sets/72157601174656569/


Nice picks you got up there, I will also have a yellow shirt on just not a guyabera


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I will be leaving the house around 5:30 see you guys later


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

great times herfing Joey and Andre!!!!! hope to do it again soon.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

The Professor said:


> great times herfing Joey and Andre!!!!! hope to do it again soon.


Ditto...It was a great time. Thanks again to Darrel and Joey for their generosity and great selection of smokes!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Ditto...It was a great time. Thanks again to Darrel and Joey for their generosity and great selection of smokes!


Thanks goes to Andre and Darrel also for their generosity it was great, and I also hope we can do it again.


----------

